# After adding more RAM computer won't boot up



## Pool (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi 

Recently i installed a new pair of RAM each 1GB bus 400 upgrading from 512MB.Right after i installed new RAM computer started to take 30 sec to boot up, meaning green power light is on and hard disk light,all fans are working but no display on the screen then it booted up normally.Now it doesn't boot up at all still power light,hard disk light are on,fans working but no display.I took off new RAM and installed back old ones,computer booted up normally.My question is it a problem with the new RAM i bought or is it something else because computer is working fine with the old RAMs but doesn't want to work with the new ones.The new ones are Kingstone.I would very much appreciate if someone can help me solve this problem.Thanks in advance.


Computer Specification

Pentium 4, CPU 3 GHZ
Motherboard: Gigabyte intel 865PE, FSB 800, Dual DDR 400,AGP 8X
Operating System: Windows XP Service Pack 2


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

What RAM exactly are you trying to install? Can you link me to it?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF...

Download MemTest86+ from here:

http://www.memtest.org/

and test both RAM sticks together...
They might are not compatible with each other...

Keep us posted...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most likely the RAM isn't compatible. Post the brand & specs of BOTH RAM sticks would help.


----------



## Pool (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for replying to my message.New RAM i got is Kingston 1GB DDR PC-3200
CT1GD64SH08BL-5T 

The other stick is 1GB DDR PC-3200 CT1GD64SH08BL-5T

I tried installing only one stick of RAM to see if it will work but it didn't and i tried installing it in another slot still the same result.

Could it be PSU not giving enough power when 2GB of RAM are installed.I have infinity power supply unit 450W.

The old RAM i have which is working on the computer is 2x256 DDR bus 400.

I hope someone can help me solve this problem.Thanks again.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

What is the exact model of your Motherboard???

And again, test your HDD with MemTest86+
I have provided you with the link in previous post...

Keep us posted...


----------



## Mr._X (Jun 26, 2009)

Sometimes the OS doesn't support a certain amount of RAM, for example Windows Vista 32-bit supports 3GB of RAM where as Windows Vista 64-bit supports 4GB of RAM.


----------



## Pool (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi

Motherboard model: Gigabyte Pentium 4 Titan Series GA-8IPE1000-L series
Intel 865PE, FSB 800
Dual DDR 400
AGP 8x

I went to the website you gave me to test RAM and it gave me no errors after doing the test.

Could it be a power supply issue like i mentioned above not giving enough power when 2GB of RAM are installed. Any more ideas would be appreciated.Thanks again


----------



## Pool (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi 

This is what written on then box label of the RAM i bought

KVR800D2N6/1G
1GB PC2- 6400 CL6 240-Pin DIMM

The sticker on the RAM stick itself is written: 1GB DDR PC-3200, CT1GD64SH08BL-5T

Please tell me if this is compatible with the motherboard i have which i mentioned above.Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The RAM "should" be compatible with your Mobo. The Titan series of GB boards were known for issues though.
Did you run Memtest from a CD and did you let it make several passes?

Edit: Forgot to ask, are you trying to run the two 1GB stick with the two 512 sticks? If so, remove the two 512 sticks.


----------



## Pool (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Tyree

Thanks for replying to my message.No i am not installing 512MB of RAM with the new two sticks of 1GB i bought recently.Right now i am using the old RAM two sticks of 256MB which came with the computer.

I will write you both RAMs old and new ones specifications to see if they are the same and compatible with the motherboard i have.


Old RAM : two sticks of 256MB Elixir, 256MB DDR-400MHZ, PC3200U-30330

New RAM: two sticks of 1GB Kingston 1GB DDR PC-3200

Motherboard: Gigabyte Pentium 4 Titan Series, GA-8IPE1000-L Series
Intel 865PE , FSB 800 , Dual DDR 400 , AGP 8X , 2004 GT Edition

Processor: Intel 3.0GHZ Socket 478


If you can help me solve this problem i will be very much appreciated.Thanks again.


----------



## Pool (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi 

Can you please tell me if the RAM i bought recently are compatible with the motherboard i have.Thanks in advance


Kingston 1GB DDR PC-3200, ELPIDA D5108AGTA-SB-E, CT1GD64SH08BL-5T

Motherboard: Gigabyte Pentium 4 Titan Series, Intel 865PE
FSB 800 , Dual DDR 400 , AGP 8X , 2004 GT Edition

Old RAM which was installed : Elixir 256MB DDR-400MHZ PC3200-30330 , 
N2DS25680BT-ST

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here is the Kingston recommended ram list for your board> http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...0-L+Motherboards&distributor=0&submit1=Search


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Kingston "should" work with your Mobo but some Mobo's are particular about the RAM they will play well with.


----------



## Pool (Jun 25, 2009)

Tyree said:


> The Kingston "should" work with your Mobo but some Mobo's are particular about the RAM they will play well with.





Hi Everyone

Motherboard : Gigabyte Pentium 4 Titan Series , GA-8IPE1000-L series
Intel 865PE , FSB 800 , Dual DDR 400 , AGP 8X , 2004 GT Edition


New RAM i got is : Kingston : 1GB DDR PC-3200 , CT1GD64SH08BL-5T
ELPIDA D5108AGTA-6B-E

Is it compatible with the motherboard i have because it isn't working 

Old RAM which is working 

Elixir 256MB DDR-400MHZ PC3200U-30330 N2DS25680BT-ST


Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Here is the Kingston recommended ram list for your board> http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...0-L+Motherboards&distributor=0&submit1=Search


No


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

How old is the power supply?

Also try clearing your cmos:
cmos reset-
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off/destatic by grabbing the unpainted part of the case
remove the cmos battery [for 20 min.] then push the on/off button a couple of times to discharge
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer
reset any custom settings in the bios


----------



## Pool (Jun 25, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> No


Hi

So i got incompatible RAM for the motherboard i have ? . What RAM specification should i get for it to work with the motherboard i have?

I got the power supply unit two years ago. Is it possible PSU is the reason new RAM aren't working with the computer i have. Please help me.Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you look at the link for compatible ram?
http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/con...0-L+Motherboards&distributor=0&submit1=Search


----------

